# Suddenly spooky horse HELP!!!! (Found out the reason)



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Is he turned out to pasture during the day? Something traumatic may have happened on his right side and has him spooked. Pet and rub him a lot from his right side, to extra grooming from his right side. Check four any wounds on him or sore spots on his side, belly head neck ect. Try not to go "shhh shh its okay!" when he spooks, kind of ignore it and keep putting/rubbing/loving brushing or whatever you are doing. If you find a sore spot, he may have gotten injured by something/someone.

He could also have a cold, colored discharge from his nose usually means he's got a respiratory problem. He could be feeling worn down and vulnerable and is being flighty because of it. I'm not sure..


----------



## tinasdream (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Abby. 

He seems fine to rubbing. And doesn't appear to me sensitive to touch. The reaction is more to sound of movement like a canvas bag movement.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

This one is a mystery. I'm not so sure whats got him miffed about movement on his right. He does sound like he's got a cold or something, especially if its yellow. You should call you vet, if a horse has colored discharge from his nose, it is never a good sign. It could even be strangles.

edit- I just thought I'd ask if the discharge has any smell to it. If it does, it could be a tooth infection.


----------



## tinasdream (Mar 15, 2008)

He is vaccinated against strangles, and doesn't have any gland swelling, so I don't think its that. Most likely a cold, but the spooking thing I think is a seperate problem. I'll be scheduling a visit to the vet Monday. Hopefully we will figure it all out.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't be of much help, let me know if you figure out what the problem is. I am very curious. :?:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Suddenly spooky horse HELP!!!!*



tinasdream said:


> I have a 10 year gelding that I have owned about 2 years and he was as stable as you could get. Nothing seemed bother or spook him. About 3weeks ago I rode him and everything was fine. The next weekend when I rode he was suddenly jumping out of his skin about everything. I noticed he seemed tight in his belly, and took him to the vet. The vet state he thought it may have been colic and treated him for it. But, the issue has not gone away. Even though, he is jumpy on both sides, it’s his right side that is the worst. Any sound or movement sends him flying off. I have also noticed he has started losing weight even though I haven’t changed anything in his diet.
> 
> I have done a eye check. He sees out of both eyes, but is overly reactive to movement on his right. He simply blinks with movement on his left, but jerks his head with movement on the right. He has never been head or ear shy. The reaction is not normal for him.
> 
> ...


is your weather changing there? sometimes horses go silly at a change of season with all the new smells and sights they havent seen in a while especially when coming out of winter when there is much less activity with animals and more smells are masked. 

i guess that doesnt explain him being so sensitive to spooks on his right side only :? 

with the weight issue; is he up to date with worming? how much and what are you feeding him? 

i would definitely agree that a vet may be able to shed some light on what is going on there. it is a strange combination of issues :?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ I was just going to suggest that. Ours all get "spring fever" this time of year. Even just going out to feed they are very jumpy and I have to watch myself around them so I don't get hurt. Every little thing sends them off in a terror. My farrier even commented on it saying everyplace she goes the horses are being goofy with spring fever.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

like the two said above me, it could just be from spring fever...the horses can sense the change of season, and can get overly excited, causing spookiness and extra energy.

Since you said you had his eyes checked, it's not from poor sight. Is it just when you ride? Or all the time? 

If it's just when you ride it could be caused my discomfort. Rock in the hoof, not fitting saddle, pain somewhere. 

If it's all the time, then to me it sounds like spring fever.


----------



## tinasdream (Mar 15, 2008)

*Found out whats wrong with my Suddenly spooky horse*

Hi Guys,

Thank you all for your help. I took Swazy to the vet and asked him to a head to tail check on him. I also asked him to run a complete blood test on him.

I found out he has the start of uveitis (moon blindness). My vet stated that we caught it really early and we should be able to treat it with no lasting damage. Boy am I glad I took him in. From my research horses can lose the eye sight to it if it is not treat.

I guess this is a good leason for us all. If your horse is not acting normal, take them in and have them checked out. It may be the start of something serious.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Has his environment changed at all? tack? whatever has started this, sounds like it is making you nervous? Could it be a combination of things? the weather change, horses getting happier and more zesty about life, his acting up or being a bit different than usual making you nervous?


----------



## tinasdream (Mar 15, 2008)

Response to Mytwogelding,

He not making me nervious, but I was worried because I new something was wrong with him. 

I found out he has uveitis. I caught it really early, and the vet says he should make a full recovery with the right and constent treatment.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

oh ok sorry, I totally missed that information while reading thru the thread. Thanks for letting me know and glad to know you found out what was going on.

Cheers.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I read the updates. I really hope all goes well, and I'm really happy that you took him to the vet before anything became worse.
Please keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Had to google uveitis :shock: thanks for the heads up.


----------

